# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Instant Liquid Concrete, for posts

## METRIX

Has anyone seen this product used ? 
Sika sent a few samples to us the other day, looks very strange, but meant to be strong.  NEW: Sika Post Fix | Sika Australia Pty. Ltd.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esfyBiIbDmM&feature=youtu.be  http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rc...87269000,d.dGY

----------


## paddyjoy

Looks impressive, I wonder how much it retails for?

----------


## METRIX

Don't know, but its about $16 US

----------


## paddyjoy

> Don't know, but its about $16 US

  We can expect about $50 aud then  :Tongue:

----------


## OBBob

I like the idea that the two parts are pre-measured. Does it expand? One bag seems optomistic.

----------


## Moondog55

Sounds like a simple  water based, expanding PU foam, if so I expect it  will perform differently [ speed] on wet humid days than in the dry heat of mid-summer

----------


## Teriwrist

Bunnings website says $27...  
Metrix, have you used the sample/s yet?

----------


## Gaza

> Bunnings website says $27...  
> Metrix, have you used the sample/s yet?

  $27 vs $6.00  
Only Time be good when in hurry with small job.
There is a product like this that does job of cement structural grout    
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

> $27 vs $6.00  
> Only Time be good when in hurry with small job.
> There is a product like this that does job of cement structural grout    
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Actually it's $18, as one of these bags expands to be equivalent to 60Kg of concrete, and sets in 3 min, full strength in 2 hours, so I guess for letterboxes etc could be ok.

----------


## METRIX

> Bunnings website says $27...  
> Metrix, have you used the sample/s yet?

  No not yet, only got them last Friday.

----------


## METRIX

> I like the idea that the two parts are pre-measured. Does it expand? One bag seems optomistic.

  Watch the video and you will see how it works.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esfy...ature=youtu.be

----------


## OBBob

> Watch the video and you will see how it works.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esfy...ature=youtu.be

  Well they left room for future improvements to their marketing... do builders want to see builders hanging off a pole?  :Tongue:   
It does look like a great idea...

----------


## Marc

Looks good. I hope termites don't like it, they do love the polystyrene blocks used in concrete slabs.

----------


## ErrolFlynn

Concrete also has a useful property of its own dead-weight.  The product boasts of its light weight - easy to carry.  This may be fine, but some applications you would want the weight of concrete to resist upward movement.   I doubt this product would be a good choice in high wind areas.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We can expect about $50 aud then

  
And $80 in QLD    :Rofl:

----------


## paddyjoy

> And $80 in QLD

  Might be ok for a one off job but if you are doing 10 or 20 posts the cost is going to be significant.

----------


## ringtail

Wow, that's cool. Not sure how it would go for uplift. Maybe a big enough hole might give the the friction required

----------


## OBBob

Yeah but it's a rapid set alternative and you wouldn't use that in any structurally significant situations either.

----------


## METRIX

It does state on the packet, Not for Structural, same as quickset concrete, and they say if in doubt use regular mix.

----------


## ringtail

That's good then. No doubt it will find it's way into the dodgy DIY low deck market though

----------


## phild01

That's a wrap for me, won't be bothering with it.

----------


## Marc

It may be OK for other uses like space invader, filling a floater, filling under your tinnie bow seat and stern seat to make it unsinkable ? It is a handy polystyrene maker in a pack, clearly aimed at the wrong market. Imagine a Colorbond fence fixed with that, the first wind and hoopla!

----------


## OBBob

> It may be OK for other uses like space invader, filling a floater, filling under your tinnie bow seat and stern seat to make it unsinkable ? It is a handy polystyrene maker in a pack, clearly aimed at the wrong market. Imagine a Colorbond fence fixed with that, the first wind and hoopla!

  You left 'practical jokes' off your list of potential uses.

----------


## Marc

Uuuh yes, just up my alley ... lets see ... fill toolbox with it? mm nee too mean. Letterbox, yes that one is cool, imagine the postman trying to slide your power bill through the slot, hu hu....Also, fill in toilet seat of customer that is annoying or not paying. yes!

----------


## Gaza

Through sun roof of car   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

No good for concrete boots or weighing down evidence dumped at sea though.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

No, but super cool to fill in work boots of colleague having a rest

----------


## OBBob

So did anyone try this? Would you use it for a front fence (for example)?

----------


## METRIX

> So did anyone try this? Would you use it for a front fence (for example)?

  We used it, and well, it's different, and ahhh, I prefer concrete. 
We had a bag, broke the seal, shook it up and left it, the bag got bigger and bigger then exploded and green shyte went everywhere AHHHHHHH run for the hills

----------


## OBBob

> We used it, and well, it's different, and ahhh, I prefer concrete. 
> We had a bag, broke the seal, shook it up and left it, the bag got bigger and bigger then exploded and green shyte went everywhere AHHHHHHH run for the hills

  Hmm... that wouldn't do much for the car if it somehow got damaged and broke the seal!

----------


## METRIX

> Through sun roof of car   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  There is soooooo many nasty things you could do with this product. 
PP could easily carry one around in his little pink bag on his way to do some damage somewhere, and nobody would know what he had in there, in fact he could carry a few of them they are so light.

----------


## METRIX

> Hmm... that wouldn't do much for the car if it somehow got damaged and broke the seal!

  It wont get damaged, you have to put a lot of pressure on it to break the seal.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We used it, and well, it's different, and ahhh, I prefer concrete. 
> We had a bag, broke the seal, shook it up and left it, the bag got bigger and bigger then exploded and green shyte went everywhere AHHHHHHH run for the hills

  
I'm getting one just to do that.  
In the neighbour's yard.
Or mailbox...    
The video cracked me up.
"Make sure the post is braced and level first"
followed by
"There's no need for bracing the post, just level it within 10 seconds and hold it in place for 3 minutes"   :Rofl:  
The bloke swinging off the post to show how strong it is was the best.    
WHEEEEEE!     :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> The bloke swinging off the post to show how strong it is was the best.

  I thought that was Metrix?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I thought that was Metrix?

   
Possibly

----------


## OBBob

What if you poured it in a pvc pipe (with a cap on one end) ... shook it up and aimed it over the fence?

----------


## METRIX

> I'm getting one just to do that.  
> In
> "Make sure the post is braced and level first"
> followed by
> "There's no need for bracing the post, just level it within 10 seconds and hold it in place for 3 minutes"

  Problem with it is, if the post is not braced, as it expands it pushes the post off center, then you can't get it back on center, because it's constantly expanding and pushing. 
Unless you can get it poured around the entire circumference of the post quickly, which is fine if your putting a post into a bucket, but in real life it's much harder.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Problem with it is, if the post is not braced, as it expands it pushes the post off center, then you can't get it back on center, because it's constantly expanding and pushing. 
> Unless you can get it poured around the entire circumference of the post quickly, which is fine if your putting a post into a bucket, but in real life it's much harder.

  
Yeh I can't see this taking off.
The weekend reno-dad will probably get a couple of bags, set a Hills Hoist or mailbox which ends up crooked, then put the rest of the bags away, puncture them by mistake without noticing only to walk in to the shed next weekend and find his lawnmower and leafblower fused together in a big green blob    :Unsure:

----------


## METRIX

Yeah, give me a bag of concrete any day,

----------


## OBBob

Yep,  the expanding force description above makes a lot of sense. Even if the pole was well braced at the top the bottom could move.

----------


## METRIX

> I thought that was Metrix?

  I think we know who it is, I found a version of this photo with some incriminating evidence on the ground !!!!!!!

----------


## Marc

Oh come on guys, you are such party poopers. This how you use this marvellous product.  Dig hole as per normal just a bit deeper. Set the post and fill the bottom with some dirt and compact well. Brace the top of the post and then pour the goo in the hole. What's the point? There isn't any...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I think we know who it is, I found a version of this photo with some incriminating evidence on the ground !!!!!!!

  
Hehehehe

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

^ Metrix's apprentice?  
LOL ... I was thinking last night whether you could make a mold and use this to form 'things'.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I was thinking last night whether you could make a mold and use this to form 'things'.

  I had the same thought. 
Depending on how strong it is and how much it expands, you could probably do a plywood mold, fill it with this stuff and make a plug for fibreglassing? 
Might have to line the mold with something though (clingwrap, paper etc) so the stuff doesn't stick to it.   
I'd be interested in seeing how hard the stuff goes once set.
The video made it look like expanding foam...   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Oh come on guys, you are such party poopers. This how you use this marvellous product.  Dig hole as per normal just a bit deeper. Set the post and fill the bottom with some dirt and compact well. Brace the top of the post and then pour the goo in the hole.  
> What's the point? *There is any*

  
There is any what?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ^ Metrix's apprentice?

  
Hang on....what? 
I thought Metrix WAS the apprentice.
Seems to spend most of his time on the forum and photoshopping pink objects in to pictures    :Unsure:

----------

